# Veyron sighting on the 405 near Irvine



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

Last week while driving home ~ 5pm near John Wayne airport, the traffic was terrible and there's a blue Veyron putting along behind a big rig.
There were two guys in it, and I think it had dealer tags. I was thinking to myself what a waste as I put my window down I couldn't even hear the W16 or any of its 4 turbochargers.
It looked similar to this one...


----------



## asmith18 (Apr 12, 2004)

I swear that car will be in my garage one day


----------



## J_loving (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (asmith18)*

Its the fastest but not nearly the all around best. but still pretty neat.
_Modified by J_loving at 12:41 PM 10-28-2006_


_Modified by J_loving at 3:43 PM 11-28-2006_


----------



## Palilla (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (J_loving)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J_loving* »_Its the fastest but not nearly the all around best. but still pretty neat

That's an interesting comment.


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

I saw one down in Miami in Feb. On the same trip I saw an SLR McClaren as well.


----------



## SlowDalPangEe (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Veyron sighting on the 405 near Irvine (Der Meister)*

i bet it's the one of the owners of kingston computers. they're located in fountain valley, and they've got a variety of exotic cars for "client" use. i heard they were on the waiting list for one, guess it came in.
a friend of mine works there and he got to drive the carrera gt. says it's super easy to burn the tires. and it's F*%&ing loud!


----------



## GTIbassplayer (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Veyron sighting on the 405 near Irvine (Der Meister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Meister* »_









I sware that car makes me hyperventalate. I want it soo bad. but I can only dream of owning one. That's going to be one of those cars that are going to rake in like 40mil at barret jackson in like 40 years.


----------



## GLEA (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Veyron sighting on the 405 near Irvine (GTIbassplayer)*

Since I live in Las Vegas I am fortunate to be near one of the first, and to my knowledge, of 5 US dealers, Symbolic Motors. I was cruising by the other day and saw that they had one in the showroom. Until I saw it in person I was not very impressed with the looks of the car. As a matter of fact I thought it somewhat ugly especially for $1.3 mil. Now that I have walked around one and sat in it I can say the pictures do it no justice whatsoever! IF I had that kind of scratch I would want one badly


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Veyron sighting on the 405 near Irvine (GTIbassplayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIbassplayer* »_I sware that car makes me hyperventalate. I want it soo bad. but I can only dream of owning one. That's going to be one of those cars that are going to rake in like 40mil at barret jackson in like 40 years.

very, very true.


----------



## 18Lturbo (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (J_loving)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J_loving* »_Its the fastest but not nearly the all around best. but still pretty neat

i agree.


----------



## epearson (Dec 4, 2005)

I saw a black and blue Veyron a few months ago in Littleton, CO (borders Denver) just driving down the road I lived off of. It was at Kipling and 285 if anyone knows the area. I read in the paper the owner had just bought it from the car show for 1.5 million. I took my girlfriend to the car show that weekend and he had leant it to them for display. If only I got the chance to race him =P


_Modified by epearson at 10:58 PM 10-1-2006_


----------



## GTIbassplayer (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: (epearson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epearson* »_I saw a black and blue Veyron a few months ago in Littleton, CO (borders Denver) just driving down the road I lived off of. It was at Kipling and 285 if anyone knows the area. I read in the paper the owner had just bought it from the car show for 1.5 million. I took my girlfriend to the car show that weekend and he had leant it to them for display. If only I got the chance to race him =P

_Modified by epearson at 10:58 PM 10-1-2006_

Be sure to let us know much he kills you by


----------



## epearson (Dec 4, 2005)

rofl he'd be outta site before i hit 2nd gear


----------



## l337sponge (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (epearson)*

i love this car it is too pretty


----------



## Exhale (Sep 21, 2006)

whatever happened to bugatti dropping from the market?


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Exhale)*

I want one so badly, but I need to know before I buy it if there are good aftermarket parts out for it. Maybe like a Stage III turbo kit for it. 1001 hp just isnt enough. And the suspension and wheels have to go too.

But seriously, If an RS-4 = Sex (which it does) then the Bugatti = infinite sex


----------



## PVDUBBER (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Veyron sighting on the 405 near Irvine (Der Meister)*

I think i would do the same thing if i got to ride in this car, as if i got to ride in a noun with breast implants, that's right explode in hell.
Just beautiful 


_Modified by PVDUBBER at 12:39 AM 10-27-2006_


----------



## Joel_RS (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow!
While in my country a A4 (B5) is almost a dream to majority of the population in US there are some Veyron....


----------



## CZVDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Joel_RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joel_RS* »_Wow!
While in my country a A4 (B5) is almost a dream to majority of the population in US there are some Veyron....

That's because Americans be wankers mate







Their entire family with combined income don't have enough money to even make a down payment on the damn thing, but atleast they talk about it!







silly little twats!


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (CZVDUB)*

I wonder what dealerships will sell them-Audi, Bentley, or Lambo dealers?


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

i love every single last curve on that car. the way the intakes peek above the roof, and mold down into the back. just amazing. just amazing.


----------



## hk_bladelaw_hk (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Veyron sighting on the 405 near Irvine (Der Meister)*

I say we steal it!


----------



## wunderman4 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Veyron sighting on the 405 near Irvine (hk_bladelaw_hk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hk_bladelaw_hk* »_I say we steal it! 

IN!


----------



## 20th220 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Veyron sighting on the 405 near Irvine (wunderman4)*

i saw the same one today. i followed it right into the driveway of kingston technologies...asian couple, the guy was 35 at most and the girl was 25 at most. luck sons-o-bichses. didnt hear the motor tach up but i did hear it burble to a stop a couple times and even that sounded amazing. i was on the phone for 20 min calling all the people i knew that would care


----------



## ncrosssman (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Veyron sighting on the 405 near Irvine (20th220)*

free bump


----------



## GTIVR6MK4 (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: Veyron sighting on the 405 near Irvine (ncrosssman)*

hey guys, two arrived here at the dealership in kuwait (al zayani), its a ferrari/massarati dealership... theyre doing test drives as we speak for anyone who shows up

i had a chance to sit in it







, also i have pix of this event (21nov)
one has been sold, and one left http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the car is amazing....u wont beleive how much prettier it is in real life, it blows the SLR 100 to 1!


----------



## thor610 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Veyron sighting on the 405 near Irvine (Der Meister)*

the new audi r8 looks simular to it, maybe it was that


----------



## 20th220 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Veyron sighting on the 405 near Irvine (thor610)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thor610* »_the new audi r8 looks simular to it, maybe it was that

what? the R8 is not in production/on sale so it would be damn near impossible for someone to mistake a Veyron for an R8 on the street or in a showroom. oh, and aside from being mid-engined supercars, they arent too much alike.


----------



## vdubmx1 (Jul 25, 2006)

i want a car that makes you swallow your throwup


----------



## GTIFireCracker (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (vdubmx1)*

if i had that car i would hire a semi to tow a garage behind me wherever i went to put it in!!


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (asmith18)*


----------



## thor610 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Veyron sighting on the 405 near Irvine (20th220)*

My friend check this website http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us....html you will find out some interesting info. you do know that VW owns bugatti as well as Lambo and Bentley. so they will also have the same designers. and yes i do think they have the same lines to them. they don't look identical but have the same lines!


----------



## allmotor6 (Jan 21, 2007)

I could toast that car in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## Tibbett (Aug 24, 2007)

Just as a note there's a Veyron in Indianapolis, IN..I've seen it a few times now and I'll admit it's a sexy car.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (asmith18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asmith18* »_I swear that car will be in my garage one day

We'll have to become friends


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (sirAQUAMAN64)*

i've seen that same one in irvine!! well. not the same one in the picture but the one talked about. 
and that person is right to say that the veyron is the fastest but not all around best. think about a top fuel dragster vs an f1 car.
pg 2 ownnnnnnnnnnnnnned!


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Veyron sighting on the 405 near Irvine (Der Meister)*


----------

